# Il momento di dirsi addio



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?

Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?

In che modo si supera quella sensazione lacerante che prende lo stomaco al pensiero di allontanarsi dalla persona che è stata compagna di vita per anni?

Vorrei capire se, una volta appurato di non amare più il proprio uomo, una volta capito che lo stare insieme è diventato soltanto una silenziosa battaglia per ritrovare sentimenti che non esistono più, una volta accettato tutto questo, è possibile separarsi serenamente, senza scontri, senza litigi, come due buoni amici. O se, per forza, la spinta finale deve arrivare da un momento critico, da un'insofferenza reciproca, dall'astio o dalla presenza di una terza persona.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


Si è possibile!
Basta vedere che stando lontani si sta meglio.
Per me è stato quando mia moglie mi ha detto che mi sollevava da certe responsabilità.
Sono stato male due giorni.
Non dimenticherò la notte in cui ho pianto in cucina appoggiandomi al lavabo e sfracassandomi il cervello con sta musica qui.
Poi è andato tutto a posto...
Per ora abitiamo ancora insieme perchè ci sono questioni oggettive non di poco conto.

[video=youtube;NA3-btDFJ1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA3-btDFJ1Q&feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


La spinta viene dalla consapevolazza in primis e poi dal coraggio. 
E' un salto nel buio. Ci può essere anche qualcosa o qualcuno che ci dia una spinta, ma se ci manca la componente indispensabile (il coraggio appunto) troveremo sempre il modo di aggrapparci al cornicione.
Il coraggio non ce lo dà nessuno. Lo troviamo solo in noi stessi. E se non ci manca è possibile separarsi senza scontri e senza litigi. E se anche dovessero esserci, li si affronterebbe a testa alta. Sicuri che stiamo facendo la cosa giusta

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si è possibile!
> Basta vedere che stando lontani si sta meglio.
> Per me è stato quando mia moglie mi ha detto che mi sollevava da certe responsabilità.
> Sono stato male due giorni.
> ...


Con tutto il rispetto, Conte, ma non credo che la consapevolezza di non amarsi più sia equiparabile ad una separazione. La separazione emotiva, mantendendo tutte le 'comodità' che la convivenza e la gestione comune della famiglia comportano, non è paragonabile alla separazione effettiva. E' comunque mantenere una situazione di comodo.

Separandoti fisicamente entrano in gioco mille altre componenti: trovare un'altra casa, gestire i figli e l'impatto emotivo che la nuova situazione ha su di loro, occuparsi di tutto da soli, fare fronte a spese e tante altre cose... insomma, io credo che molti vivano da separati in casa. Ma tant'è stanno bene dove stanno, o per un motivo o per l'altro. Non parlo di te eh, ma di tanti.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La spinta viene dalla consapevolazza in primis e poi dal coraggio.
> E' un salto nel buio. Ci può essere anche qualcosa o qualcuno che ci dia una spinta, ma se ci manca la componente indispensabile (il coraggio appunto) troveremo sempre il modo di aggrapparci al cornicione.
> Il coraggio non ce lo dà nessuno. Lo troviamo solo in noi stessi. E se non ci manca è possibile separarsi senza scontri e senza litigi. E se anche dovessero esserci, li si affronterebbe a testa alta. Sicuri che stiamo facendo la cosa giusta


Trovo vero tutto quello che dici.

Ma penso che maturare la consapevolezza e il coraggio di cui parli sia difficile, a volte, quando non ci sono disaccordi, quando, nonostante tutto, si sta bene insieme, quando si hanno tante cose da dire e da condividere. Quando la persona con cui viviamo ci accompagna da tutta la vita.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, Conte, ma non credo che la consapevolezza di non amarsi più sia equiparabile ad una separazione. La separazione emotiva, mantendendo tutte le 'comodità' che la convivenza e la gestione comune della famiglia comportano, non è paragonabile alla separazione effettiva. E' comunque mantenere una situazione di comodo.
> 
> Separandoti fisicamente entrano in gioco mille altre componenti: trovare un'altra casa, gestire i figli e l'impatto emotivo che la nuova situazione ha su di loro, occuparsi di tutto da soli, fare fronte a spese e tante altre cose... insomma, io credo che molti vivano da separati in casa. Ma tant'è stanno bene dove stanno, o per un motivo o per l'altro. Non parlo di te eh, ma di tanti.


Ma io non so...
Io non so cosa sia la separazione emotiva!
Sono poco pratico nel sentirmi amato...
Insomma per me è ancora tutto nuovo....

Come faccio separarmi da una persona...che...
In definitiva..
Non è mai stata nel mio cuore?

Me lo spieghi?

Allora la separazione fisica diventa una bella avventura se le condizioni lo permettono no?

Prova ad osservare una cosa empirica.
Ci sono stati anni in cui un single..viveva benissimo da solo...era autosussistente...

Mi pare ora che sempre più persone single, decidano di coabitare...per ridurre le spese eh?


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Però 





Sole ha detto:


> Trovo vero tutto quello che dici.
> 
> Ma penso che maturare la consapevolezza e il coraggio di cui parli sia difficile, a volte, quando non ci sono disaccordi, quando, nonostante tutto, si sta bene insieme, quando si hanno tante cose da dire e da condividere. Quando la persona con cui viviamo ci accompagna da tutta la vita.


Però in questo caso bisogna fare altro passo allora. Dirsi le cose come stanno e ricostruire un rapporto diverso basato su altri valori. E' tempo di dirsi la verità e non di aggiungere bugie ad altre bugie. Io però conosco pochissimo la tua storia e quindi non penso di essere la persona adatta per darti qualche consiglio.

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Però in questo caso bisogna fare altro passo allora. Dirsi le cose come stanno e ricostruire un rapporto diverso basato su altri valori. E' tempo di dirsi la verità e non di aggiungere bugie ad altre bugie. Io però conosco pochissimo la tua storia e quindi non penso di essere la persona adatta per darti qualche consiglio.


Pensa che tu sei stato il primo a rispondere al mio primo post su questo forum 

La mia storia non ha molta importanza, alla fine. Il motivo per cui sono arrivata qui è stato il mio tradimento (confessato a mio marito) dopo aver scoperto i suoi (per anni mi ha tradita con incontri di sesso). Ma alla fine non credo che i tradimenti siano la causa del momento che stiamo vivendo. Forse sono stati piuttosto una spia di un malessere di coppia che già era presente, ma che nessuno dei due voleva vedere.

Io ho sempre pensato di amare mio marito, perchè è il solo uomo di cui mi sia mai innamorata. E' l'uomo con cui sono cresciuta, stiamo insieme dal primo anno di Università. E' un uomo che non ho mai smesso di stimare, un uomo con cui faccio l'amore, con cui parlo e scherzo piacevolmente. Ma negli ultimi due anni mi sono accorta che la mia mente è altrove. Che sempre più spesso cerco momenti di solitudine, che mi allontano volentieri da lui, che spesso mi trovo coinvolta con altri uomini. E sulla sincerità, ecco, credo di poter dire con serenità di essere sempre stata sincera con mio marito: lui sa il momento che sto vivendo, sa che ho cominciato a dubitare del mio amore per lui e sa che, in certi momenti, non provo più che un grande affetto. Sa che il nostro fare l'amore ultimamente è diventato un fare sesso. Insomma, sa. A volte più serenamente, a volte meno perchè lui, al contrario di me, mi ama molto e vorrebbe accanto una donna coinvolta e innamorata, sempre presente per lui.

Per quanche tempo mi sono illusa che il mio allontanamento fosse solo una reazione ai suoi tradimenti. Ma ora che la rabbia e il dolore sono spariti da un pezzo, mi sto convincendo che ci sia di più. E che il mio amore per lui, semplicemente, sia finito.


----------



## elena_ (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole, 
stai prendendo in considerazione la separazione?


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


No Sole, credo proprio che non sia possibile. Uno dei due (quello che non decide) avrà sempre qualcosa da recriminare. Di solito questa fase dura un anno, un anno e mezzo. Ci sono questioni economiche, i figli, i parenti (se è la donna che decide di chiudere il matrimonio, anche se  è tradita anche se non ha un amante, viene sempre vista come quella incapace di sopportazione di sacrificio, l'egoista della situazione insomma). Poi c'è la tristezza per un progetto di vita svanito. Per me, nella mia storia, la serenità è arrivata quando entrambi avevamo un nuovo compagno, e ne parlavamo insieme, da grandi e buoni amici. Però anche lì, entrano in gioco dinamiche strane. E' difficile, ma ce la si fa.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi pare ora che sempre più persone single, decidano di coabitare...per ridurre le spese eh?


Beh ma è una cosa ben diversa da quella di vivere separati in casa. Si finge che vada tutto bene, quando invece la coppia non esiste più. La coabitazione comprende la divisione delle spese e dei lavori, mica del letto .


----------



## aristocat (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole, ti rispondo partendo dal discorso "figli".
In questo forum mi pare di aver letto che, per lavoro, hai possibilità di contatto con molti bambini, quindi hai un punto di osservazione privilegiato sul mondo dell'infanzia...
E ti sarà capitato di vedere figli di genitori separati, credo. Va bene che ogni caso è a sé, però un'idea sugli impatti emotivi di una separazione sui bambini te la sei fatta, immagino. Ti saranno forse capitati sia casi di separazione "burrascosa", sia casi di separazione civile e "gestita bene"....
Anche qui nel Forum ci sono persone che si stanno separando, ma che comunque possono testimoniarti una gestione intelligente, attenta e "possibile" di questo passaggio. Ci si può dire addio, insomma, senza troppi sconquassi. Ma dipende solo dall'intelligenza e dal carattere delle persone (che a volte non cogli mai appieno, se non quando si presenta la situazione contingente). E' probabile che i bambini si chiederanno: "Perché? Chi ha voluto tutto questo per primo?" E lì sarà importante che _nessuno_ all'interno della vostra famiglia parta con discorsi del genere: "E' stata un'idea della mamma"; oppure "Papà non si è comportato bene con la mamma e quindi ecc.ecc." 

Come hanno detto altri, si tratta di capire dentro di sé, di trovare dentro di sé la convinzione che è giusto e assolutamente necessario separarsi. Se/quando, vedrai la separazione come il "male minore", forse "quel momento" sarà giunto.... 

ari


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdh22K9iU1E&feature=related

"Arrivederci amore ciao, le nubi sono già più in là..."


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E lì sarà importante che _nessuno_ all'interno della vostra famiglia parta con discorsi del genere: "E' stata un'idea della mamma"; oppure "Papà non si è comportato bene con la mamma e quindi ecc.ecc."


Assolutissimamente d'accordo. E aggiungerei, cautela con i nuovi compagni (quando e se ci saranno) e chiara definizione dei ruoli genitoriali. Mamma e papà sono sempre quelli, anche se non vivono più insieme.


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

*Per MK*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YqH4a_JkQk&feature=endscreen&NR=1

... intanto tu gli DEI lasciali aspettare 


Mari'


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Sole,
> stai prendendo in considerazione la separazione?


Sì. Ne abbiamo parlato.

Non è un bel periodo questo.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma è una cosa ben diversa da quella di vivere separati in casa. Si finge che vada tutto bene, quando invece la coppia non esiste più. La coabitazione comprende la divisione delle spese e dei lavori, mica del letto .


Intanto grazie, MK.

Io credo che sia possibile per una coppia vivere da amici, almeno per un po'. Credo che quando in fondo il rapporto scorre sereno e ci sono dei figli e si giunge entrambi alla stessa consapevolezza... insomma, vivere da separati in casa può essere una scelta. Discutibile e non condivisibile, ma può avere la sua ragione d'essere.

Penso sia doloroso, invece, quando nella coppia non c'è equilibrio. Quando uno è innamorato e l'altro no, quando uno ha delle aspettative che l'altro non riesce a soddisfare, quando uno fa un passo avanti e l'altro indietreggia: ecco, allora si sta male e anche la convivenza, per quanto apparentemente serena, diventa dolorosa.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Come hanno detto altri, si tratta di capire dentro di sé, di trovare dentro di sé la convinzione che è giusto e assolutamente necessario separarsi. Se/quando, vedrai la separazione come il "male minore", forse "quel momento" sarà giunto....


Credo anch'io Ari, grazie 

Mi rendo conto di sperare che quel momento non arrivi mai e che le cose comincino a cambiare.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Intanto grazie, MK.
> 
> Io credo che sia possibile per una coppia vivere da amici, almeno per un po'. Credo che quando in fondo il rapporto scorre sereno e ci sono dei figli e si giunge entrambi alla stessa consapevolezza... insomma, *vivere da separati in casa può essere una scelta. Discutibile e non condivisibile, ma può avere la sua ragione d'essere.*
> 
> Penso sia doloroso, invece, quando nella coppia non c'è equilibrio. Quando uno è innamorato e l'altro no, quando uno ha delle aspettative che l'altro non riesce a soddisfare, quando uno fa un passo avanti e l'altro indietreggia: ecco, allora si sta male e anche la convivenza, per quanto apparentemente serena, diventa dolorosa.


Sì certo che può essere una scelta. Ma tutti noi cerchiamo l'amore e se dovesse arrivare, per una parte o l'altra della coppia, l'apparente serenità andrebbe in pezzi. Quando ho chiesto la separazione ero ancora innamorata, ma non lo sentivo, era assente. Non sapevo ancora dell'altra donna. Ma mancavano per me le basi per essere una famiglia. Io sono io però, e sto benissimo da sola, non tutti la pensano come me. Anche se l'amore, quello che ci fa svegliare col cuore pieno, non c'è più.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì certo che può essere una scelta. Ma tutti noi cerchiamo l'amore e se dovesse arrivare, per una parte o l'altra della coppia, l'apparente serenità andrebbe in pezzi. Quando ho chiesto la separazione ero ancora innamorata, ma non lo sentivo, era assente. Non sapevo ancora dell'altra donna. Ma mancavano per me le basi per essere una famiglia. Io sono io però, e *sto benissimo da sola, non tutti la pensano come me. Anche se l'amore, quello che ci fa svegliare col cuore pieno, non c'è più*.


Io non sono sola, ma quel tipo di amore per me non c'è ugualmente.

Mi chiedevo appunto se questa può essere l'unica condizione per decidere di separarsi. L'assenza di amore, quello che fa svegliare col cuore pieno.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono sola, ma quel tipo di amore per me non c'è ugualmente.
> 
> Mi chiedevo appunto se questa può essere l'unica condizione per decidere di separarsi. L'assenza di amore, quello che fa svegliare col cuore pieno.


Per me è stata l'assenza del suo essere padre a farmi decidere. L'amore, quel tipo di amore, non lo conoscevo ancora, è arrivato dopo. Adesso che lo conosco ti risponderei sì, può essere la condizione. Ma la mia è una situazione diversa, ho una figlia, un matrimonio alla spalle, non credo ripeterei mai la convivenza. Però per la fine di una storia  sì, se non mi sento amata chiuderei.


----------



## Sole (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'assenza del suo essere padre a farmi decidere. L'amore, quel tipo di amore, non lo conoscevo ancora, è arrivato dopo. Adesso che lo conosco ti risponderei sì, può essere la condizione. Ma la mia è una situazione diversa, ho una figlia, un matrimonio alla spalle, non credo ripeterei mai la convivenza. Però per la fine di una storia sì, *se non mi sento amata *chiuderei.


Per me invece è la sensazione di non amare.

Forse per questo è più difficile considerare l'idea della separazione. Perchè alla fine mi sento comunque molto amata.


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

*Vale per tutto quello che viviamo e ci circonda*

Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma. 
(Antoine Lavoisier)

... e non ci piove


----------



## La Bannata (4 Dicembre 2011)

*UFFA!*



La Bannata ha detto:


> Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma.
> (Antoine Lavoisier)
> 
> ... e non ci piove



Mari'


----------



## Micia (4 Dicembre 2011)

*sole*

.


----------



## Micia (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> *Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca*?
> 
> ...


quando  nonostante....hai voglia di stare lontano *sempre* da lui/lei. con tutto cio' che questo comporta.credo sia questa la  motivazione ultima; se stai lontano ti senti bene, se diversamente gli stai vicino ti senti malissimo.è una sensazione fisica, psicologica..totale..

credo sia cosi.o almeno..per me è stato cosi. 

ma perchè poi dirsi addio?  se non vi è odio o rancore perchè negare la storia spezzando tutto?  il tipo di relazione cambia, ma non necessariamente è detto che devi dire addio...anzi...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che tu sei stato il primo a rispondere al mio primo post su questo forum
> 
> La mia storia non ha molta importanza, alla fine. Il motivo per cui sono arrivata qui è stato il mio tradimento (confessato a mio marito) dopo aver scoperto i suoi (per anni mi ha tradita con incontri di sesso). Ma alla fine non credo che i tradimenti siano la causa del momento che stiamo vivendo. Forse sono stati piuttosto una spia di un malessere di coppia che già era presente, ma che nessuno dei due voleva vedere.
> 
> ...


Mah sai secondo me...
E' solo un momento di mona...
Di paranoia di tuo marito...
Cioè fidati lui non sa bene quello che vuole...
Cosa vuol dire volere accanto una donna coinvolta e innamorata sempre presente per lui?

Ragiona su questo...
Non sempre noi sappiamo qual'è il nostro bene per noi no?

Ehi cocca....ehm...
Anche mia moglie vorrebbe indietro l'uomo che ha conosciuto...
Ma sa benissimo che quell'uomo non esiste più! No?

Dai su...
Un po' di gas e tutto si aggiusta!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

MmSmerciula ha detto:


> quando  nonostante....hai voglia di stare lontano *sempre* da lui/lei. con tutto cio' che questo comporta.credo sia questa la  motivazione ultima; se stai lontano ti senti bene, se diversamente gli stai vicino ti senti malissimo.è una sensazione fisica, psicologica..totale..
> 
> credo sia cosi.o almeno..per me è stato cosi.
> 
> ma perchè poi dirsi addio?  se non vi è odio o rancore perchè negare la storia spezzando tutto?  il tipo di relazione cambia, ma non necessariamente è detto che devi dire addio...anzi...


Hai toccato un grande punto.
In questo io sono molto sensibile.
Avvertire che una persona sta malissimo vicino a me...provoca che io mi allontani da lei...anche se io ci starei benissimo.
In altre parole è un gesto d'amore anche il mio!

Sulla seconda parte hai ragione...
Sai che sono per il pragmatismo!


----------



## Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Pensa che tu sei stato il primo a rispondere al mio primo post su questo forum
> 
> La mia storia non ha molta importanza, alla fine. Il motivo per cui sono arrivata qui è stato il mio tradimento (confessato a mio marito) dopo aver scoperto i suoi (per anni mi ha tradita con incontri di sesso). Ma alla fine non credo che i tradimenti siano la causa del momento che stiamo vivendo. Forse sono stati piuttosto una spia di un malessere di coppia che già era presente, ma che nessuno dei due voleva vedere.
> 
> ...


Pensa che stordito che sono allora 

La sincerità non è solo sui sentimenti e su quello che si sta vivendo, ma anche su quello che si fa quando si ha bisogno di starsene per i fatti propri. In questo senso si può provare a costruire un rapporto che abbia regole, basi e valori diversi da quello che ovviamente era inizialmente, quando eravate due fidanzati. Si cresce, si passa attraverso momenti belli ed altri decisamente brutti. Se ci sono le condizioni per farlo, parlatene e provateci. Altrimenti devi prendere la tua decisione, con grande coraggio.
Si può passare attraverso momenti bui della propria vita. Toccare il fondo e provare a risalire. In questi momenti si possono commettere degli errori, come ha fatto tuo marito e come certamente hai fatto anche tu. Ma devono essere fasi della nostra vita. Non si può portare avanti a tempo indeterminato un rapporto dove tuttosommato va tutto bene, ma l'altra persona non è a conoscenza di quello che facciamo quando sentiamo l'esigenza di starcene per i fatti nostri. Arriva il momento di prendere una decisione: o ci si saluta oppure ci si siede attorno a un tavolo e si prova ad esporre quale rapporto vorremmo.

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sentirsi trattare male dalla persona di cui ancora si è innamorati. Sentirsi non più protetti, o non esserlo mai stati.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

MmSmerciula ha detto:


> quando nonostante....hai voglia di stare lontano *sempre* da lui/lei. con tutto cio' che questo comporta.credo sia questa la motivazione ultima; se stai lontano ti senti bene, *se diversamente gli stai vicino ti senti malissimo.è una sensazione fisica, psicologica..totale..*
> 
> credo sia cosi.o almeno..per me è stato cosi.
> 
> ma perchè poi dirsi addio? se non vi è odio o rancore perchè negare la storia spezzando tutto? il tipo di relazione cambia, ma non necessariamente è detto che devi dire addio...anzi...


Quella sensazione l'ho provata. E' bruttissima. All'inizio dai la colpa a mille cose che non c'entrano nulla, ma quando ritorna ti costringe a pensarci. Però non è bastata, almeno a me non è bastata. Anche se dall'altra parte è facile accorgersene.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .
> Avvertire che una persona sta malissimo vicino a me...provoca che io mi allontani da lei...anche se io ci starei benissimo.


Ecco poi succede questo. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di parlarne, ma quando è possibile discutere razionalmente su questioni che toccano i nostri sentimenti?


----------



## elena_ (4 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


Quando cominci a farti tante domande, allora cominci a essere pronta.
Tu, Sole, hai molta consapevolezza di ciò che ti sta accadendo. Io ne ho avuta molta meno e non sono riuscita a mantenere rapporti amichevoli o quantomeno civili con il mio ex. A suo tempo ho dovuto troncare di netto con lui, perché nei miei confronti stava cominciando ad assumere comportamenti di pseudo-stalking e reazioni aggressive che io stessa non avrei mai saputo prevedere. L'ho allontanato drasticamente e ne sono uscita molto spaventata, lui pieno di rabbia. L'ho amato molto e ho capito troppo tardi che non era l'uomo adatto a me, ma quello che soprattutto mi dispiace è aver perso la sua amicizia, poiché tirando le somme siamo stati più amici che coppia.
La presenza di una terza persona ha significato un cambiamento radicale nella mia vita e in questo senso è stata una bella spinta e una bella scoperta: mi sono sentita totalmente amata...non lo ero mai stata.
Non mi pento di niente e non ho nessun rimpianto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco poi succede questo. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di parlarne, ma quando è possibile discutere razionalmente su questioni che toccano i nostri sentimenti?


Sfondi una porta aperta eh?
Mai sentito parlare di problemi di dialogo?
Parla tu...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Dicembre 2011)

Forse il momento è quando senti dentro una cosa che suona così...

Mi stai talmente sui coglioni che se ci fosse un tasto da pigiare per farti sparire dalla mia vita, oh se lo pigerei!


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Sole,

ci ho pensato molto prima di scrivere....e credimi non so davvero cosa dirti se non che ti abbraccio forte forte!
capisco quello che stai provando....nel mio caso è arrivato IL giorno in cui ho capito che era davvero finita....ma non saprei spiegarti come l'ho capito...è successo e basta ci siamo guardati ed entrambi abbiamo capito che era cosi; che era inutile andare avanti, che nulla sarebbe tornato com'era....

un abbraccio


----------



## Tubarao (5 Dicembre 2011)

Ti porto la mia esperienza sul caso, poi valuta tu se esistono punti di contatto con la tua situazione.

Penso che quello che stò per scriverti possa essere visto dalla parte di tuo marito. Otto anni, di cui una buona metà di convivenza, solo che l'ultimo è stato un mezzo inferno: il rapporto era veramente ormai logoro ma io mi ostinavo a portarlo avanti, non accettavo di voler vedere quegli otto anni, quel progetto di vita terminare così. Perchè lo facevo ? Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto questa cosa allora, avrei risposto con un secco e deciso: "Perchè l'amo". Se me lo chiedessero adesso risponderò con un altrettanto secco e deciso: "Bho!!!". Però io quella notte in cui facemmo l'amore per l'ultima volta, quel suo dirmi dolcemente: "Marcè siamo al capolinea, lo sai vero, domani prendo le mie cose e ritorno dai miei" li considero ancora il suo più grande, e purtroppo anche ultimo, gesto d'Amore verso di me. C'è voluto un pò per capirlo però.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> ci ho pensato molto prima di scrivere....e credimi non so davvero cosa dirti se non che ti abbraccio forte forte!
> capisco quello che stai provando....nel mio caso è arrivato IL giorno in cui ho capito che era davvero finita....ma non saprei spiegarti come l'ho capito...è successo e basta ci siamo guardati ed entrambi abbiamo capito che era cosi; che era inutile andare avanti, che nulla sarebbe tornato com'era....
> ...


Grazie Simy... il tuo abbraccio mi fa un grande piacere sai.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti porto la mia esperienza sul caso, poi valuta tu se esistono punti di contatto con la tua situazione.
> 
> Penso che quello che stò per scriverti possa essere visto dalla parte di tuo marito. Otto anni, di cui una buona metà di convivenza, solo che l'ultimo è stato un mezzo inferno: il rapporto era veramente ormai logoro ma io mi ostinavo a portarlo avanti, non accettavo di voler vedere quegli otto anni, quel progetto di vita terminare così. Perchè lo facevo ? Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto questa cosa allora, avrei risposto con un secco e deciso: "Perchè l'amo". Se me lo chiedessero adesso risponderò con un altrettanto secco e deciso: "Bho!!!". Però io quella notte in cui facemmo l'amore per l'ultima volta, quel suo dirmi dolcemente: "Marcè siamo al capolinea, lo sai vero, domani prendo le mie cose e ritorno dai miei" li considero ancora il suo più grande, e purtroppo anche ultimo, gesto d'Amore verso di me. C'è voluto un pò per capirlo però.


Bello..molto bello quello che hai scritto.

Buscopann


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


io l'ho capito quando mi sono accorta che mi prendeva male l'idea di tornare a casa dopo il lavoro...brutta sensazione, gran rabbia, noi che avevamo tutto, che avevamo il mondo ai nostri piedi (a volta mi piace esagerare:mrgreen, non ci mancava nulla, ci siamo ritrovati seduti su un cumulo di macerie

per il momento non voglio che rimaniamo amici, sostanzialmente per due motivi:
c'è ancora una forte attrazione tra di noi, anche da parte sua, che non può avere a che fare con l'amicizia
inoltre, per me un amico è sì una persona a cui voglio molto bene e che stimo e rispetto tantissimo, ma anche un confidente e un complice di divertimenti di vario tipo, cosa per ora impossibile riferita al mio ex compagno, più in là nel tempo si vedrà


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pensa che stordito che sono allora
> 
> La sincerità non è solo sui sentimenti e su quello che si sta vivendo, ma anche su quello che si fa quando si ha bisogno di starsene per i fatti propri. In questo senso si può provare a costruire un rapporto che abbia regole, basi e valori diversi da quello che ovviamente era inizialmente, quando eravate due fidanzati. Si cresce, si passa attraverso momenti belli ed altri decisamente brutti. Se ci sono le condizioni per farlo, parlatene e provateci. Altrimenti devi prendere la tua decisione, con grande coraggio.
> Si può passare attraverso momenti bui della propria vita. Toccare il fondo e provare a risalire. In questi momenti si possono commettere degli errori, come ha fatto tuo marito e come certamente hai fatto anche tu. Ma devono essere fasi della nostra vita. Non si può portare avanti a tempo indeterminato un rapporto dove tuttosommato va tutto bene, ma l'altra persona non è a conoscenza di quello che facciamo quando sentiamo l'esigenza di starcene per i fatti nostri. Arriva il momento di prendere una decisione: o ci si saluta oppure ci si siede attorno a un tavolo e si prova ad esporre quale rapporto vorremmo.


C'è stato un momento in cui ero convinta di amare mio marito, ma di essere lontana da lui a causa di quello che era capitato tra noi.

Così ho messo in chiaro questa cosa, gli ho detto che non mi sentivo vincolata, che mi reputavo libera, anche di frequentare altri uomini. Questa cosa è stata chiara fin da subito, anche se lui non è mai stato d'accordo, ha sofferto molto per questa mia richiesta, l'ha digerita malvolentieri chiedendomi sempre un rapporto basato sull'esclusività, anche fisica. Da qui ho capito che non eravamo sullo stesso piano. E che, forse, la mia richiesta nasceva dal fatto che non ero più innamorata di lui, mentre lui continuava ad esserlo di me.

Alla fine, poi, mi sono resa conto che quello che cerco negli altri uomini non è il sesso, nè il brivido passeggero. Di quello non so che farmene. Quello che cerco sono le sensazioni che provavo quando amavo mio marito, quando era il mio compagno, quando lo volevo al mio fianco, quando volevo essere sua e di nessun altro. Questo è il punto.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sfondi una porta aperta eh?
> Mai sentito parlare di problemi di dialogo?
> Parla tu...


In effetti l'ultima volta che mi è capitato non sono riuscita a spiegarmi. Forse perchè ero abituata a stare con chi mi leggeva nel pensiero. Una volta.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti l'ultima volta che mi è capitato non sono riuscita a spiegarmi. Forse perchè ero abituata a stare con chi mi leggeva nel pensiero. Una volta.


Una volta...
tante cose della vita sono: una volta!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta...
> tante cose della vita sono: una volta!


Beh meglio una volta che mai.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh meglio una volta che mai.


SI.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2011)

è il momento di dirsi addio quando non se ne può fare a meno.


----------



## Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> C'è stato un momento in cui ero convinta di amare mio marito, ma di essere lontana da lui a causa di quello che era capitato tra noi.
> 
> Così ho messo in chiaro questa cosa, gli ho detto che non mi sentivo vincolata, che mi reputavo libera, anche di frequentare altri uomini. Questa cosa è stata chiara fin da subito, anche se lui non è mai stato d'accordo, ha sofferto molto per questa mia richiesta, l'ha digerita malvolentieri chiedendomi sempre un rapporto basato sull'esclusività, anche fisica. Da qui ho capito che non eravamo sullo stesso piano. E che, forse, la mia richiesta nasceva dal fatto che non ero più innamorata di lui, mentre lui continuava ad esserlo di me.
> 
> Alla fine, poi, mi sono resa conto che quello che cerco negli altri uomini non è il sesso, nè il brivido passeggero. Di quello non so che farmene. Quello che cerco sono le sensazioni che provavo quando amavo mio marito, quando era il mio compagno, quando lo volevo al mio fianco, quando volevo essere sua e di nessun altro. Questo è il punto.


Allora siete su 2 binari diversi che difficilmente si incontreranno mai.
Tuo marito vuole averti tutta per lui, ma a te questa situazione fa soffrire.
Tu vorresti ritrovare emozioni che lui non è più in grado di darti, ma a tuo marito questa scelta non piace e lo fa soffrire.
A questo punto non vedo soluzione..in un modo o nell'altro ci sarà sempre qualcuno di voi che non sarà felice.

Buscopann


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il momento di dirsi addio quando non se ne può fare a meno.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
E a un certo punto, per quanto uno ci pensi, cerchi di decidere, cerchi di provarci... a un certo punto, il sì o il no escono fuori da soli.


----------



## elena_ (5 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh meglio una volta che mai.


assolutamente d'accordo!


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora siete su 2 binari diversi che difficilmente si incontreranno mai.
> Tuo marito vuole averti tutta per lui, ma a te questa situazione fa soffrire.
> Tu vorresti ritrovare emozioni che lui non è più in grado di darti, ma a tuo marito questa scelta non piace e lo fa soffrire.
> A questo punto non vedo soluzione..in un modo o nell'altro *ci sarà sempre qualcuno di voi che non sarà felice*.


E infatti siamo sereni, la nostra è una bella famiglia dove si condivide, si ride e ci si vuole bene. E questo per me è importantissimo, è un dono prezioso che tento di salvaguardare ogni giorno.
Ma non posso certo dirmi felice del mio rapporto di coppia.


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ti porto la mia esperienza sul caso, poi valuta tu se esistono punti di contatto con la tua situazione.
> 
> Penso che quello che stò per scriverti possa essere visto dalla parte di tuo marito. Otto anni, di cui una buona metà di convivenza, solo che l'ultimo è stato un mezzo inferno: il rapporto era veramente ormai logoro ma io mi ostinavo a portarlo avanti, non accettavo di voler vedere quegli otto anni, quel progetto di vita terminare così. Perchè lo facevo ? Se qualcuno mi avesse chiesto questa cosa allora, avrei risposto con un secco e deciso: "Perchè l'amo". Se me lo chiedessero adesso risponderò con un altrettanto secco e deciso: "Bho!!!". Però io quella notte in cui facemmo l'amore per l'ultima volta, quel suo dirmi dolcemente: "Marcè siamo al capolinea, lo sai vero, domani prendo le mie cose e ritorno dai miei" li considero ancora il suo più grande, e purtroppo anche ultimo, gesto d'Amore verso di me. C'è voluto un pò per capirlo però.


Grazie


----------



## Sole (5 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Tu, Sole, hai molta consapevolezza di ciò che ti sta accadendo.


Sì, la consapevolezza non mi è mai mancata. Ma a volte ho dei dubbi sul fatto che tutta questa consapevolezza sia utile nella gestione delle mie faccende personali.


----------



## elena_ (5 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, la consapevolezza non mi è mai mancata. Ma a volte ho dei dubbi sul fatto che tutta questa consapevolezza sia utile nella gestione delle mie faccende personali.


Io l'ho acquisita strada facendo. E tutttora sono consapevole di essere un po' condizionata da vecchie paure. Ma hai ragione...chi non ha consapevolezza non ha problemi, non perché non esistano, ma semplicemente perché li ignora.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E infatti siamo sereni, la nostra è una bella famiglia dove si condivide, si ride e ci si vuole bene. E questo per me è importantissimo, è un dono prezioso che tento di salvaguardare ogni giorno.
> Ma non posso certo dirmi felice del mio rapporto di coppia.


Ma forse perchè sogni un rapporto di coppia che non esiste, no?
Una parte di te sogna ancora chissà quale principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...e una parte di te invece è matura e consapevole...l'altra sogna o rimpiange chissà quali chimere...

Bisogna fare dei compromessi...
Viaggiare su binari diversi come dice Busco, non è sbagliato...anzi...
l'importante è non scontrarsi...

E non passare la vita a sfracassare l'altro per costringerlo a entrare nei propri canoni, non trovi?

Cosa disse mia moglie?
Avrei preferito un uomo più marito e meno amante.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè sogni un rapporto di coppia che non esiste, no?
> Una parte di te sogna ancora chissà quale principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...e una parte di te invece è matura e consapevole...l'altra sogna o rimpiange chissà quali chimere...
> 
> Bisogna fare dei compromessi...
> ...


Io avrei preferito un amante (non nel senso di uomo sposato traditore) e basta. Esclusivo però. Non condivisibile. Invece ho sempre trovato uomini alla ricerca di mogli.


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse perchè sogni un rapporto di coppia che non esiste, no?
> Una parte di te sogna ancora chissà quale principe azzurro sul cavallo bianco...e una parte di te invece è matura e consapevole...l'altra sogna o rimpiange chissà quali chimere...


Avere un compagno per il quale provare amore è una chimera?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Avere un compagno per il quale provare amore è una chimera?


Ti ho detto...
Oramai io non ci credevo più...
Poi ho avuto fortuna...
Tutto lì!

Però renditi anche conto di una cosa Sole...
Tu sei una donna molto impegnativa!

( Ohi a me hanno sempre accusato che questo era il motivo per cui non trovavo la mia compagna).


----------



## Sole (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho detto...
> Oramai io non ci credevo più...
> Poi ho avuto fortuna...
> Tutto lì!
> ...


Impegnativa = ?

Se sta per scassapalle, giuro che non è vero. Sono molto 'vivi e lascia vivere'!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Impegnativa = ?
> 
> Se sta per scassapalle, giuro che non è vero. Sono molto 'vivi e lascia vivere'!


Anch'io


----------



## Ultimo (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


Credo che nell'attimo in cui fai tuo il pensiero di separarti, nel momento in cui lo coltivi lo vivi giorno per giorno e cominci a prepararti.... allora verrà il momento in cui sarai pronta a dire stop a tutto.
Ma credo che ci vorranno notti intere ed insonni per riuscire in ciò.


----------



## MK (6 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei una donna molto impegnativa!
> 
> ( Ohi a me hanno sempre accusato che questo era il motivo per cui non trovavo la mia compagna).


Perchè gli uomini si innamorano delle donne stupide? A me è sempre sembrato il contrario. E comunque suvvia evolvete pure voi eh (non nel senso di Massimo però), donne con le quali stare alla pari. Non è più bello così?


----------



## elena_ (6 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Credo che nell'attimo in cui fai tuo il pensiero di separarti, nel momento in cui lo coltivi lo vivi giorno per giorno e cominci a prepararti.... allora verrà il momento in cui sarai pronta a dire stop a tutto.
> Ma credo che ci vorranno notti intere ed insonni per riuscire in ciò.


Intere notti insonni, chili in meno e squilibri ormonali...per me è stato così. E in quel periodo ho capito e conosciuto le persone più care, che mi sono state vicine senza che io lo chiedessi e mi hanno consolato e protetto. Lui, che adesso c'è, già c'era e la sua presenza costante è stata di incredibile aiuto per me.


----------



## bastardo dentro (6 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


ci dicemmo addio con la mia amante. non si poteva tornare indietro togliendo significato ad una cosa che aveva assunto connotati troppo importanti nè si poteva andare avanti, lei non avrebbe lasciato il marito ed io nemmeno. ricordo l'ultima notte in cui facemmo l'amore. ci rivestimmo, e senza parlare andammo in macchina, in silenzio, l'accompagnai e dissi accarezzandola sul viso "abbi cura di te", lei mi sorrise dolcemente stringendomi la mano e sparì, per sempre. in quel momento credo che entrambi avessimo maturato perfettamente la consapevolezza che quel rapporto non poteva che "terminare" e forse, oltre al dolore che ciò causava, forse era anche la porta verso un esistenza più vera e trasparente. così è stato, so da amici che lei vive serena accanto a suo marito e io cerco ogni giorno il mio accmino e la mia serenità. ma forse, quella fine ha anche, per entrambi, rappresentato un inizio...

bastardo dentro


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè gli uomini si innamorano delle donne stupide? A me è sempre sembrato il contrario. E comunque suvvia evolvete pure voi eh (non nel senso di Massimo però), donne con le quali stare alla pari. Non è più bello così?


SI...il miracolo di sentirsi finalmente alla pari...non ti dico che goduria!
Era ora...
Diosanto che palle...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2011)

Il titolo della discussione mi ha fatto riflettere più di quello che sarei disposto ad ammettere ...

Il momento di dirsi addio è (per me) la scelta fra piangere sul latte versato e il futuro dove spero versare e far versare meno.

Il momento di addio consapevole, di disperazione personale (non inteso come addio intenzionale) è molto più difficile. Il primo addio di questo genere ho dato a un mio coetaneo a 19 anni. Lui era un fiero caduto della strada, fiero perché ha combattuto la sua insignificante battaglia per non perdere la vita, e io che stavo lì disarmato e incapace di tutto.

Di fronte alla morte altrui siamo tutti molto meno egoisti. L'ho cercato nel buio sul campo. La macchina l'ha investito di fianco e catapultato nel campo di granturco appena tagliato. L'ho trovato nella fossa fra due solchi, frantumato. Era consapevole, ma non in grado di percepire nulla, se non il suo grandissimo dolore di dover morire. Poco prima pedalava sulla sua biciletta. Poi travolto da una macchina che andava troppo veloce. Una macchina?

Era il momento in cui avrei dato la mia vita per la sua. Sacrifici che si fanno da ragazzi. Oggi? Oggi direi, che il suo tempo era arrivato, peccato. Oggi sono più egoista, più fifone, più razionale. Sono adulto. Un adulto non butta via l'unico bene che ha.

Ma le realtà è, che la sua morte mi ha fatto male più di qualunque altra morte. Mi ha fatto capire che le amicizie del cuore sono legami molto forti, che sopravvivono il tempo. Lo sento dentro di me.


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il titolo della discussione mi ha fatto riflettere più di quello che sarei disposto ad ammettere ...
> 
> Il momento di dirsi addio è (per me) la scelta fra piangere sul latte versato e il futuro dove spero versare e far versare meno.
> 
> ...


Non riesco nemmeno a immaginare il segno che una simile esperienza può lasciare dentro.


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Sole*

Abbiam avuto uno scontro io e te per questo motivo......!!Sole,i riscontri oggettivi sono una cosa,quello che ci piace credere è un'altra......spesso credimao alla cosa meno difficile...ma i nodi inevitabilmente vengono al pettine!!!Quandi ci si dice addio l'abbiam scelto di fatto parecchio tempo prima.....!!


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiam avuto uno scontro io e te per questo motivo......!!Sole,i riscontri oggettivi sono una cosa,quello che ci piace credere è un'altra......spesso credimao alla cosa meno difficile...ma i nodi inevitabilmente vengono al pettine!!!Quandi ci si dice addio l'abbiam scelto di fatto parecchio tempo prima.....!!


Oscuro, apprezzo il tuo pensiero e ti ringrazio.

Ma ci tengo a dire che, se mai io e mio marito ci diremo addio, non sarà per i nostri tradimenti. Se la nostra coppia si è 'ammalata', questo è successo ben prima che lui prendesse la decisione di fare sesso con altre donne.


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Oscuro, apprezzo il tuo pensiero e ti ringrazio.
> 
> Ma ci tengo a dire che, se mai io e mio marito ci diremo addio, non sarà per i nostri tradimenti. Se la nostra coppia si è 'ammalata', questo è successo ben prima che lui prendesse la decisione di fare sesso con altre donne.



... piu' che ammalati << la nostra coppia si è 'ammalata' >> direi che vi siete persi, smarriti.


Mari'


----------



## Sole (7 Dicembre 2011)

La Bannata ha detto:


> ... piu' che ammalati << la nostra coppia si è 'ammalata' >> direi che vi siete persi, smarriti.
> 
> 
> Mari'


Io lo spero Marì. E non ho smesso di credere che sia possibile ritrovarci, prima o poi. Anche se dopo due anni di alti e bassi sto davvero perdendo la speranza, lo ammetto. Forse perchè ho lottato tanto e adesso mi sento molto stanca.


----------



## La Bannata (7 Dicembre 2011)

*Mi ripeto*



Sole ha detto:


> Io lo spero Marì. E non ho smesso di credere che sia possibile ritrovarci, prima o poi. Anche se dopo due anni di alti e bassi sto davvero perdendo la speranza, lo ammetto. Forse perchè ho lottato tanto e adesso mi sento molto stanca.


Nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge, tutto si trasforma.
(Antoine Lavoisier)


Devi/dovete considerare che il vostro rapporto si e' trasformato (anche nel mio e' successo  )


Devo correre a tavola scusami  ... quando mio marito rompe, rompe di grosso AHAHAH A PIU' TARDI


Mari'


----------



## Lalagen (8 Dicembre 2011)

Ciao Sole hai scritto "     	Ma tant'è stanno bene dove stanno, o per un motivo o per l'altro. Non parlo di te eh, ma di tanti"

Ma veramente esiste gente che vive da separati in casa? E come si spiega la cosa ai figli? Nn si possono mascherare i propri sentimenti .... i figli e nn solo percepiscono che qualcosa nn va!


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2011)

*Sole*

Intendevo dirti un'altra cosa!Non ti lascerai con tuo marito per i suoi tradimenti......ma quelli erano i segnali evidente di danno strutturale nella coppia...alla lunga queste storie finiscono male...non sempre ma spesso....!!!


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

Lalagen ha detto:


> Ma veramente esiste gente che vive da separati in casa? E come si spiega la cosa ai figli? Nn si possono mascherare i propri sentimenti .... i figli e nn solo percepiscono che qualcosa nn va!


Io penso di sì, che ci siano tante persone che vivono così. Magari alcuni hanno i figli grandi. Io conosco un paio di coppie che non si considerano più tali ma continuano a vivere insieme, più o meno cordialmente. Una mia amica, che ha un matrimonio di questo tipo, mi ha perfino confidato che se suo marito, che viaggia spesso per lavoro, si facesse qualche amante, la cosa non la disturberebbe affatto, anzi, lo reputerebbe normale.


----------



## Sole (9 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intendevo dirti un'altra cosa!Non ti lascerai con tuo marito per i suoi tradimenti......ma quelli erano i segnali evidente di danno strutturale nella coppia...alla lunga queste storie finiscono male...non sempre ma spesso....!!!


Io mi aggrappo al fatto che io e mio marito stiamo ancora bene insieme. E siamo ancora capaci di divertirci. Mi aggrappo alle cose positive che ci sono nel nostro matrimonio. E aspetto.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Dicembre 2011)

Ti sono molto vicina Sole, e non per solidarietà femminile ma per vicinanza dell'anima, delle sensazioni e turbamenti che stai vivendo, sono i miei.
Ti riporto la mia esperienza partita tre anni, il mio percorso fatto di tanta sofferenza e la sua naturale conclusione:

tre anni fa si affaccia nella mia vita un altro uomo, lo ha fatto in un momento di grande fragilità mia, anch'io come te, ero combattuta e confusa, il mio matrimonio cominciava ad avere delle falle, apparentemente eravamo la famiglia felice, non ci mancava niente, ma dentro di me covavo una grande insoddisfazione, le mie certezze vacillavano.
Provavo grande affetto per mio marito ma non il genere di sentimento che una donna dovrebbe provare per il suo uomo, ero cambiata e non riuscivo più a entrare in sintonia con mio marito, si era interrotta la comunicazione tra di noi come coppia.
Apparentemente genitori irreprensibili ma amanti gelidi e poco più che amici affettuosi, mi sono detta che era normale, che forse dopo tanti anni il rapporto vive un mutamento naturale, che la passione finisce, ma col tempo ho capito che me la stavo raccontando, non poteva essere così e comunque non lo accettavo, volevo di più.
Ho iniziato questa relazione dalla quale non cercavo sesso ma le sensazioni dell'innamoramento, quello sfarfallio nello stomaco alla sola idea di vederlo, di stare un pò insieme, di sentire la sua voce al telefono. 
Non mi mancava l'essere amata ma amare, desideravo fortemente sentirmi viva, sentivo la necessità di condividere interessi o anche la più banale delle discussioni con quell'interesse sincero verso l'altro.
Ho portato pazienza, cercavo di convincermi che era una crisi momentanea che sarebbe passata, non si può gettare una lunga relazione al primo scricchiolio, sfasciare una famiglia.
Ho continuato vigliaccamente la relazione con l'altro, chissà forse volevo la conferma che fosse un'infatuazione passeggera, ma non é stato così. Dopo tre anni frequento ancora questo uomo, ho iniziato progressivamente a respingere mio marito, non riuscivo più a vivere l'intimità con lui, non riuscendo a dargli la mia testa anche il corpo si ribellava.
Quando mio marito pazientemente mi ha aspettata al varco e mi ha chiesto di fare una scelta abbiamo pensato inizialmente di continuare a vivere da separati in casa per tutelare nostra figlia dall'impatto emotivo che una separazione avrebbe provocato, ma col tempo mi sono resa conto che non era la soluzione ma un rimandare il naufragare del nostro rapporto, era prendere ancora altro tempo e fondamentalmente mancanza di coraggio.
Anche se c'é un accordo tra di noi per la reciproca libertà di frequentazioni, la situazione é pesante, coabitando in realtà la libertà reciproca non c'é perché si ha il controllo dei movimenti dell'altro e si tende comunque a dover giustificare o motivare i propri impegni e assenze.
Parlo al presente perché questa é la mia situazione attuale, ora abbiamo deciso di separarci, abbiamo messo in vendita casa e fino a quel momento abitiamo ancora insieme per non svantaggiare economicamente l'altro, la nostra decisione non é stata ancora comunicata a nostra figlia ma stiamo aspettando il momento "giusto" se così si può dire ( il periodo delle festività non lo é di certo), le nostre famiglie sono allertate e non ti dico l'atmosfera che si respira. 
A un certo punto bisogna trovare il coraggio di ammettere prima di tutto a noi stessi che un amore é finito e avere il coraggio di cambiare rotta. Scusate il lungo sfogo e speriamo che il 2012 sia un anno migliore ma sopratutto sereno.


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche se c'é un accordo tra di noi per la reciproca libertà di frequentazioni, la situazione é pesante, coabitando in realtà la libertà reciproca non c'é perché si ha il controllo dei movimenti dell'altro e si tende comunque a dover giustificare o motivare i propri impegni e assenze.
> Parlo al presente perché questa é la mia situazione attuale, ora abbiamo deciso di separarci, abbiamo messo in vendita casa e fino a quel momento abitiamo ancora insieme per non svantaggiare economicamente l'altro, la nostra decisione non é stata ancora comunicata a nostra figlia ma stiamo aspettando il momento "giusto" se così si può dire ( il periodo delle festività non lo é di certo), le nostre famiglie sono allertate e non ti dico l'atmosfera che si respira.
> A un certo punto bisogna trovare il coraggio di ammettere prima di tutto a noi stessi che un amore é finito e avere il coraggio di cambiare rotta. Scusate il lungo sfogo e speriamo che il 2012 sia un anno migliore ma sopratutto sereno.


Te lo auguro anch'io, di cuore.
Vedi, forse la presenza di una terza persona ti ha agevolato in quel percorso di progressiva consapevolezza che vi ha condotto alla decisione di separarvi... e forse il fatto che anche lui si fosse allontanato da te ha reso tutto più chiaro, anche se non facile.

Nel mio caso non ci sono amanti, anche se ci sono stati. E mio marito mi adora, mi desidera e mi cerca costantemente. Io detesto far soffrire le persone, è la cosa che mi pesa di più al mondo. E l'idea di farlo soffrire mi fa stare male, soprattutto se penso che alla sua sofferenza si aggiungerebbe quella dei miei figli.

Quello che sto facendo adesso è parlare con lui, cercando di dirgli come mi sento, a che punto mi trovo. E aspettare, senza forzare i tempi. Se mai succederà, voglio essere sicura della scelta che sto facendo, voglio non avere dubbi o perplessità. Voglio sentirlo dentro, come si sente una cosa inevitabile.

Grazie.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lo spero Marì. E non ho smesso di credere che sia possibile ritrovarci, prima o poi. Anche se dopo due anni di alti e bassi sto davvero perdendo la speranza, lo ammetto. *Forse perchè ho lottato tanto e adesso mi sento molto stanca.*


Sole, non sono in grado di scriverti niente, perchè non ho l'esperienza, la maturità necessaria per poterti dire due parole...
Tuttavia conosco la sensazione di lottare per qualcosa così tanto che poi a un certo punto ti prende lo sconforto e abbandoni....mi è successo, in una fase importante della mia vita, per ben due volte!
Alla fine però, ho portato a termine quello che avevo intrapreso, con tutte le conseguenze del caso e, che sicuramente per certi versi ha influenzato la mia vita di oggi...

In quei momenti di stanchezza, la cosa che mi aiutato di più è stato "fare altro", spostare i miei interessi su altre cose mi ha ridato la carica e l'entusiasmo, per ricominciare. Per quanto assurda sia la mia storia, anche la sua presenza nella mia vita mi ha aiutato a ritrovare, inizialmente, quel sorriso e quella forza di cui avevo bisogno!

Comprendo che è difficile prendersi una pausa da un matrimonio e dai figli, intraprendere percorsi diversi per autoricaricarsi, quindi che dire????

Sole, immagino il tuo stato d'animo e non posso che abbracciarti anche io forte forte, come Simy, con la speranza che tu possa trovare dentro di te la forza di fare quello forse dentro di te già sai essere la cosa migliore!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti sono molto vicina Sole, e non per solidarietà femminile ma per vicinanza dell'anima, delle sensazioni e turbamenti che stai vivendo, sono i miei.
> Ti riporto la mia esperienza partita tre anni, il mio percorso fatto di tanta sofferenza e la sua naturale conclusione:
> 
> tre anni fa si affaccia nella mia vita un altro uomo, lo ha fatto in un momento di grande fragilità mia, anch'io come te, ero combattuta e confusa, il mio matrimonio cominciava ad avere delle falle, apparentemente eravamo la famiglia felice, non ci mancava niente, ma dentro di me covavo una grande insoddisfazione, le mie certezze vacillavano.
> ...


Te lo auguro di cuore! In bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Tu sei una donna molto impegnativa!*
> 
> ( Ohi a me hanno sempre accusato che questo era il motivo per cui non trovavo la mia compagna).


Conte poi in pvt, per non portare il post di Sole O.T. mi spieghi questa frase....anche io mi sento dire che sono impegnativa, che sono troppo esigente, ....e altre menate che tralascio!

Esattamente cosa vogliono comunicarmi???
 Impegnativa= rompipalle, stressante, pesante....ecc
Esigente= che dovrei accontentarmi del primo che passa indipendentemente dalle emozioni????

Illuminami!:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte poi in pvt, per non portare il post di Sole O.T. mi spieghi questa frase....anche io mi sento dire che sono impegnativa, che sono troppo esigente, ....e altre menate che tralascio!
> 
> Esattamente cosa vogliono comunicarmi???
> Impegnativa= rompipalle, stressante, pesante....ecc
> ...


Te lo spiego io semplicemente.
Impegnativa è per me una donna che necessità di impegno assiduo di un uomo per mantenere la relazione, in poche parole non si può avere un attimo di sconforto o di incapacità comunicativa che si fa subito su il "caso", già avuta una donna impegnativa e per ben 6 anni.
Esigente, non vuol dire che non si accontenta del primo che incontra, ma che ha esigenza che l'uomo deve soddisfare.
Una donna esigente non è sempre impegnativa, nel senso chje ci sono persone per cui le esigenze della donna sono al lorto minimo sforzo, una donna impegnativa invece poerta via molte, ma dico davvero molte energie e molto spesso questo non viene visto dall'altra parte.
Personalmente io vivo per la sincerità, io sono fatto in una certa maniera e posso e voglio cambiare solo fino ad un certo punto, del resto nella coppia si è due che devono addattarsi reciprocamente e su questo sono ferreo.
Io sono convinto che ogni persona debba essere esigente, ma che debba imparare a non essere impegnativa, imparando a conoscere il partner e a vedere che energie profonde nel rapporto, se è al 100% ecco che la cosa deve cambiare, è troppo e questo crea problemi inevitabili.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Te lo auguro anch'io, di cuore.
> Vedi, forse la presenza di una terza persona ti ha agevolato in quel percorso di progressiva consapevolezza che vi ha condotto alla decisione di separarvi... e forse il fatto che anche lui si fosse allontanato da te ha reso tutto più chiaro, anche se non facile.
> 
> Nel mio caso non ci sono amanti, anche se ci sono stati. E mio marito mi adora, mi desidera e mi cerca costantemente. Io detesto far soffrire le persone, è la cosa che mi pesa di più al mondo. E l'idea di farlo soffrire mi fa stare male, soprattutto se penso che alla sua sofferenza si aggiungerebbe quella dei miei figli.
> ...


Si però tenta eh?
Non si può stare con una persona solo per non farla soffrire eh?
Non si può sforzarsi di ricambiare il sentimento di una persona che in definitiva non ci piace, solo per tenersi il suo affetto eh?
Non si può stare con una persona per commiserazione, o per pietà dicendosi...cosa farà senza di noi povero cucciolo?

Anch'io detesto far soffrire le persone eh?
Ma ho scoperto che è inevitabile.

Anch'io sai ho aspettato un treno su un binario...
Ohi, vedevo in effetti che la stazione era malmessa...
Ma sai sono un uomo fiducioso...

Poi un giorno viene lì un uccellino e mi dice...
Conte...di qua non passa il treno da una vita...
Ma se vuoi passare la vita ad aspettare...fai tu...

QUello che è certo è che la vita intanto passa!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Te lo spiego io semplicemente.
> Impegnativa è per me una donna che necessità di impegno assiduo di un uomo per mantenere la relazione, in poche parole non si può avere un attimo di sconforto o di incapacità comunicativa che si fa subito su il "caso", già avuta una donna impegnativa e per ben 6 anni.
> Esigente, non vuol dire che non si accontenta del primo che incontra, ma che ha esigenza che l'uomo deve soddisfare.
> Una donna esigente non è sempre impegnativa, nel senso chje ci sono persone per cui le esigenze della donna sono al lorto minimo sforzo, una donna impegnativa invece poerta via molte, ma dico davvero molte energie e molto spesso questo non viene visto dall'altra parte.
> ...


 Comunque era solo per ridere, senza "invadere" il post di Sole.
Grazie per avermi risposto, Daniele, per ESIGENTE io ho sempre interpretato il fatto che le persone pensano che io voglia chissà quale uomo....ed è per questo che sono sola!....evidentemente sono esigente e impegnativa e anche aggressiva a quanto pare, vista l'idea che molti hanno di me!...quindi destinata a restare sola! Amen


----------



## Daniele (11 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Comunque era solo per ridere, senza "invadere" il post di Sole.
> Grazie per avermi risposto, Daniele, per ESIGENTE io ho sempre interpretato il fatto che le persone pensano che io voglia chissà quale uomo....ed è per questo che sono sola!....evidentemente sono esigente e impegnativa e anche aggressiva a quanto pare, vista l'idea che molti hanno di me!...quindi destinata a restare sola! Amen


Io sono uno stronzo, pensa un poco, quindi sarò destinato a stare da solo...tra un poco di tempo! Appena la mia ragazza conoscerà un uomo con un *bip* enorme mi metterà le corna e mi dirà "Ma aveva uno *bip*, così!!!"....ehmmm, un poco come l'ultima cosa, ma diceva chge era bello, quindi la scusa per farmi del male era che era bello il tizio (postassi la foto era un cesso da paura).


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io sono uno stronzo, pensa un poco, quindi sarò destinato a stare da solo...tra un poco di tempo! Appena la mia ragazza conoscerà un uomo con un *bip* enorme mi metterà le corna e mi dirà "Ma aveva uno *bip*, così!!!"....ehmmm, un poco come l'ultima cosa, ma diceva chge era bello, quindi la scusa per farmi del male era che era bello il tizio (postassi la foto era un cesso da paura).


Daniele non credo sia questione di bip o di essere belli o brutti...c'est la vie!


----------



## Sole (11 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sole, immagino il tuo stato d'animo e non posso che abbracciarti anche io forte forte, come Simy, con la speranza che tu possa trovare dentro di te la forza di fare quello forse dentro di te già sai essere la cosa migliore!


Grazie mille diavoletta 

Gli abbracci mi fanno sempre piacere sai.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Comunque era solo per ridere, senza "invadere" il post di Sole.
> Grazie per avermi risposto, Daniele, per ESIGENTE io ho sempre interpretato il fatto che le persone pensano che io voglia chissà quale uomo....ed è per questo che sono sola!....evidentemente sono esigente e impegnativa e anche aggressiva a quanto pare, vista l'idea che molti hanno di me!...quindi destinata a restare sola! Amen


O forse ti lamenti troppo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Guarda che una che si lamenta sempre...lo schiaccia un uomo eh?
Già siamo tutti flaccidi e rammolliti...

Ah beatà gioventù!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Dicembre 2011)

Non male la definizione di persona impegnativa Daniele...

Mi sa che sono impegnativa anche io 

Chissà se riuscirò a contenermi... io ci provo


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O forse ti lamenti troppo no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Guarda che una che si lamenta sempre...lo schiaccia un uomo eh?
> Già siamo tutti flaccidi e rammolliti...
> 
> Ah beatà gioventù!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Conte, che dire??' Non so!!!

Sono stata pesante per mia stessa ammissione con il tizio per cui sono qui....e alla fine ne avevo anche tutte le ragioni del mondo! Poi mi auguro di non esserlo in generale se non necessario....


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte, che dire??' Non so!!!
> 
> Sono stata pesante per mia stessa ammissione con il tizio per cui sono qui....e alla fine ne avevo anche tutte le ragioni del mondo! Poi mi auguro di non esserlo in generale se non necessario....


Donna risorgi...
Animo ragazza...
Che la vita è bella no?
Sprigiona la tua sensualità...
E' Natale ormai...
E non finire come la befana...


----------



## Sole (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna risorgi...
> Animo ragazza...
> Che la vita è bella no?
> Sprigiona la tua sensualità...
> ...


Ahahahah! Questa me la scrivo e la rileggo nei momenti di sconforto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna risorgi...
> Animo ragazza...
> Che la vita è bella no?
> Sprigiona la tua sensualità...
> ...


Io sono la Befana Conte...occhio! fai il bravo! Sennò cenere e carbone!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io sono la Befana Conte...occhio! fai il bravo! Sennò cenere e carbone!


Embè ma cosa credi mi abbia portato la befana a me? Eh?
Dai tempi dell'asilo?
Eh?
Carbone...
Mi ricordo che piansi sconsolato....non sono cattivoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

L'anno scorso l'ho incrociata la befana...
Era incazzata...
Mi ha detto senti conte...piantala di mettere fuori come calza le autoreggenti delle donnine eh?
Cos'è questa ostentazione?

Voglio tentare il colpaccio...
Metterò i gambaletti grigi di una vecchia suora...


----------



## Diletta (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...




Sole, sono capitata qui per caso e mi è dispiaciuto tanto leggere le tue parole.
La tua storia e il tuo percorso erano per me, e non solo per me, rassicuranti e fonti di conforto...
Ti dico come la vedo io: penso che possa accadere che una delusione arrivi ad intaccare il sentimento fino ad affievolirlo al punto tale da annullarlo e non è neanche detto che questo sia il risultato di un legame che era già malato prima.
 Può succedere e basta.
Anche il percorso di ricostruzione che si decide di fare dopo una crisi è comunque un tentativo, garanzie non ce ne sono. 
Può portare ad un esito negativo pur mettendoci tutta la buona volontà, e non è colpa di nessuno.
Tu chiedi se sia necessario un evento scatenante che faccia da spinta finale, io penso che se ci fosse tale evento sarebbe più facile per il partner tormentato perché si sentirebbe più legittimato nella decisione.
Nel tuo caso Sole la situazione è resa ancor più sofferta dal fatto che tuo marito è sicuro dell'amore per te ed è lì a dimostrartelo costantemente, e tu non riesci a ricambiare...come puoi farlo se il tuo stato d'animo non lo permette? 
Poi molto dipende da quello che vogliamo dal nostro matrimonio, vedo tante unioni in giro che sono in essere nonostante che ci sia più poco o nulla all'interno. Eppure vanno avanti da tanto tempo, basate su taciti accordi, su convenienze reciproche, o anche semplicemente dalla consapevolezza di stare bene insieme pur non provando un forte sentimento.
Penso che per chi abbia provato il vero amore nell'animo, e non tutti lo conoscono, sia impossibile un matrimonio di quel tipo, o quanto meno sia un aggiustamento, una forzatura che si fa pensando alla famiglia e ai figli, ma a scapito della felicità del singolo, e non so effettivamente fino a che punto sia giusto, forse fino a che i bimbi sono piccoli.
Cosa diventa la vita...un accontentarsi e basta? E' sufficiente un quieto vivere per l'essere umano?
Non credo proprio.
Le mie sono solo riflessioni....ogni scelta è un'incognita, ogni storia un capitolo a sé, e nessuno, tranne gli attori di quella storia, possono scriverne l'epilogo.
Che responsabilità!
Ti auguro Sole di sapere presto cosa vuoi davvero dalla tua vita facendo chiarezza dentro di te.
Buone feste carissima (...potessero essere già finite tutte, vero? Speriamo di uscirne fuori indenni!!, parlo per me...)


----------



## Sole (21 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti auguro Sole di sapere presto cosa vuoi davvero dalla tua vita facendo chiarezza dentro di te.
> Buone feste carissima (...potessero essere già finite tutte, vero? Speriamo di uscirne fuori indenni!!, parlo per me...)


Grazie per il tuo augurio e le tue preziose riflessioni Diletta... sai, io sento che il mio rapporto con mio marito non è morto. Lo sento, anche se a volte questa sensazione si affievolisce gettandomi nello sconforto. Credo che finchè sentirò un briciolo di vita in questa nostra unione non metterò la parola fine.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (22 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Grazie per il tuo augurio e le tue preziose riflessioni Diletta... sai, io sento che il mio rapporto con mio marito non è morto. Lo sento, anche se a volte questa sensazione si affievolisce gettandomi nello sconforto. Credo che finchè sentirò un briciolo di vita in questa nostra unione *non metterò la parola fine.
> *
> Un abbraccio



Ne sono contenta!
Continua, anzi continuiamo il nostro cammino, ora fiduciose, ora sconfortate.
Il mio terapeuta dice che maturerò dentro di me quello che voglio e lo saprò, è solo questione di tempo.
L'animo non si può ingannare.
Penso che abbia ragione.
Ricambio l'abbraccio!


----------



## JON (10 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quand'è che si capisce che è arrivato il momento?
> 
> Come si arriva a capire che è più giusto separarsi, nonostante il bene, l'affetto, la stima reciproca?
> 
> ...


Forse un rapporto dura finchè questo è alimentato, finisce quando non lo è più.

Finchè disagi, insofferenza, astio, sentimenti di vario genere continuano a sussistere in un rapporto restano di fatto motivi di relazione, magari generati da aspettattive latenti.

Credo che il vero momento in cui si capisce che sia finita arrivi con l'indifferenza e l'indolenza nei confronti della persona e dei motivi che ci legano ad essa. Forse è per questo che i figli di solito sono l'ostacolo più difficile da sormontare.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Forse un rapporto dura finchè questo è alimentato, finisce quando non lo è più.
> 
> Finchè disagi, insofferenza, astio, sentimenti di vario genere continuano a sussistere in un rapporto restano di fatto motivi di relazione, magari generati da aspettattive latenti.
> 
> Credo che il vero momento in cui si capisce che sia finita arrivi con l'indifferenza e l'indolenza nei confronti della persona e dei motivi che ci legano ad essa. Forse è per questo che i figli di solito sono l'ostacolo più difficile da sormontare.


Tutto ok...tranne per i figli.
QUando sono grandi scelgono per sè.
Ho chiesto alla mia.
Lei dice, basta che vieni a trovarmi quando ti chiamo perchè ho bisogno di te, e preferisco stare con la mamma, perchè siamo femmine.

I guai con i figli, sono solo quando tutti e due vogliono averli tutti per sè.
Ma noi siamo in funzione dei figli, non loro in funzione nostra.


----------



## elena_ (10 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto ok...tranne per i figli.
> QUando sono grandi scelgono per sè.
> Ho chiesto alla mia.
> Lei dice, basta che vieni a trovarmi quando ti chiamo perchè ho bisogno di te, e preferisco stare con la mamma, perchè siamo femmine.
> ...


Conte,
so che tu mi capisci se ti dico che per me adesso i tempi sono maturi...sta finalmente arrivando la mia resa dei conti  e ho un po' paura, ma sono pronta.
Finalmente capirò se le scelte che ho fatto finora sono state giuste o sbagliate.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Conte,
> so che tu mi capisci se ti dico che per me adesso i tempi sono maturi...sta finalmente arrivando la mia resa dei conti  e ho un po' paura, ma sono pronta.
> Finalmente capirò se le scelte che ho fatto finora sono state giuste o sbagliate.


Speriamo!
A mio zio è andata molto bene ed è felice ora!
Ha compiuto quel passo!


----------



## JON (12 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto ok...tranne per i figli.
> QUando sono grandi scelgono per sè.
> Ho chiesto alla mia.
> Lei dice, basta che vieni a trovarmi quando ti chiamo perchè ho bisogno di te, e preferisco stare con la mamma, perchè siamo femmine.
> ...


Si, quello che intendevo dire era riferito proprio alla nostra funzione nei riguardi dei figli.

Un rapporto tra partner giunto ormai al capolinea non ha più nulla da dire, fare, progettare....ma dalla parte dei figli (parlo da figlio, per come lo sono stato anch'io) la prospettiva è ben diversa. Soprattutto in presenza di figli piccoli.

Spesso si parla dei figli come alibi. Personalmente ritengo il fallimento di una coppia doppiamente grave quando questo investe i figli, e comunque terze persone. Quindi ci si può trovare in seria difficoltà quando si è nella posizione di prendere determinate decisioni delle quali si ha coscienza che influiranno pesantemente sull'esistenza altrui.


----------



## MK (12 Gennaio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si, quello che intendevo dire era riferito proprio alla nostra funzione nei riguardi dei figli.
> 
> Un rapporto tra partner giunto ormai al capolinea non ha più nulla da dire, fare, progettare....ma dalla parte dei figli (parlo da figlio, per come lo sono stato anch'io) la prospettiva è ben diversa.* Soprattutto in presenza di figli piccoli.
> *
> Spesso si parla dei figli come alibi. Personalmente ritengo il fallimento di una coppia doppiamente grave quando questo investe i figli, e comunque terze persone. Quindi ci si può trovare in seria difficoltà quando si è nella posizione di prendere determinate decisioni delle quali si ha coscienza che influiranno pesantemente sull'esistenza altrui.


Nella mia personale esperienza credo che una separazione in presenza di figli piccoli sia più facile da accettare da parte dei figli stessi.


----------



## aristocat (12 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Nella mia personale esperienza credo che una separazione in presenza di figli piccoli sia più facile da accettare da parte dei figli stessi.


Il che sembra paradossale, ma arrivo a crederti


----------



## geko (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Nella mia personale esperienza credo che una separazione in presenza di figli piccoli sia più facile da accettare da parte dei figli stessi.





aristocat ha detto:


> Il che sembra paradossale, ma arrivo a crederti


Nella mia personale esperienza di figlio maggiore ti dico di no, invece. Io l'ho vissuta peggio lì per lì perché ero grande e capivo bene le vicende e per un bel po' sono stato tanto ma tanto arrabbiato, ma le ripercussioni sono state sicuramente peggiori su mio fratello che era un bambino molto piccolo. Io poi l'ho superata mentre lui, per come la vedo io, sta ancora vivendo i postumi. Peró non si è trattato di una semplice separazione eh... C'è stato l'abbandono totale. Questo probabilmente cambia tutto.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il che sembra paradossale, ma arrivo a crederti


Mia figlia aveva un anno, ma il padre l'ha sempre visto (quando voleva lui). Lei non sa cosa sia una famiglia nel senso "normale" della parola. Per lei famiglia era la famiglia allargata. Quando ne ha sofferto è stato perchè gli altri le facevano notare la differenza. E non credo che ai bambini piaccia essere mosche bianche. Ma non ha mai provato la gelosia che ad esempio ho visto su figli adolescenti di separati.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Nella mia personale esperienza credo che una separazione in presenza di figli piccoli sia più facile da accettare da parte dei figli stessi.


Vero


----------

